
Mortality rates for Covid-19 may be up to 15.2% outside China - headmelted
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/laninf/article/PIIS1473-3099(20)30195-X/fulltext
======
ak39
Thank you for posting.

Staggering wake up call to always see how data presented is actually
calculated. There is something about the simple percentage figure that seems
so easy to confuse people - even experts. Take the concept of interest rates
(cumulative vs annualised).

In this case, what is the denominator? Good god, of course it doesn't make
sense to divide the recently dead with the total cumulative population of
infected!

Thank you for this post.

